# Pass ROFR?



## glwrenton (Apr 29, 2015)

Just won eBay auction for 2 br gold LV strip for $2,500. Any ideas if this will pass ROFR?  Per listing it is 2 EOY units. Not sure if that will matter.   Also does Hilton consider the seller paying Closing costs in ROFR?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2015)

HGVC prices seem to be dropping so you might be okay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Apr 29, 2015)

The closing costs and MF payments are considered during ROFR.  I think chances are high that this sale will go through. Good luck!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 29, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> HGVC prices seem to be dropping so you might be okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have noticed that as well..  Seems like i started seeing lower auction prices late last year..  At first i figured it was due to people trying to avoid paying the 2015 MF... but they don't seem to have gone back up...

At least to me, all the new location under development make HGVC more attractive, but not sure that really translates to higher sales prices....


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Apr 29, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I have noticed that as well..  Seems like i started seeing lower auction prices late last year..  At first i figured it was due to people trying to avoid paying the 2015 MF... but they don't seem to have gone back up...
> 
> 
> 
> At least to me, all the new location under development make HGVC more attractive, but not sure that really translates to higher sales prices....




I'm not sure if there's a connection, but they were supposedly exercising ROFR more aggressively earlier last year at the property we purchased in December below the previous threshold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 30, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I'm not sure if there's a connection, but they were supposedly exercising ROFR more aggressively earlier last year at the property we purchased in December below the previous threshold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks,  less aggressive ROFL makes sense... perhaps they built up a big stockpile of inventory, so don't need to keep acquiring the resales..


----------



## caligirl123 (Jun 17, 2015)

glwrenton said:


> Just won eBay auction for 2 br gold LV strip for $2,500. Any ideas if this will pass ROFR?  Per listing it is 2 EOY units. Not sure if that will matter.   Also does Hilton consider the seller paying Closing costs in ROFR?



Did your purchase proposal pass ROFR?  I am in the process of trying to buy the same exact thing...


----------



## hurnik (Jun 18, 2015)

caligirl123 said:


> Did your purchase proposal pass ROFR?  I am in the process of trying to buy the same exact thing...



I heard that supposedly Hilton is waiting for "funding" to be released and then they'll start aggressively doing ROFR again. 

But that's all rumor.

I've got a 5000 gold, every year for $2500 waiting.  We shall see.

I forgot what the timeframe was (ie, how many days) for Hilton to exercise ROFR.

Too bad I didn't get some for $1 (haha).


----------



## glwrenton (Jun 25, 2015)

*Approval*

Hooray.  Passed ROFR, Received recorded deed.  Now I am waiting for the transfer to my name.


----------



## mrsmusic (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caligirl123 (Jun 29, 2015)

glwrenton said:


> Hooray.  Passed ROFR, Received recorded deed.  Now I am waiting for the transfer to my name.



That is great news!!!!  Congratulations!  Did it take 2 months for them to waive the ROFR?  Im coming up on 30 days 7/7/2015


----------



## caligirl123 (Jun 29, 2015)

hurnik said:


> I heard that supposedly Hilton is waiting for "funding" to be released and then they'll start aggressively doing ROFR again.
> 
> But that's all rumor.
> 
> ...




I was told 30 days.  My 30 days will be up 7/7/2015 so I will keep you informed.  When was yours submitted?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jun 29, 2015)

caligirl123 said:


> I was told 30 days.  My 30 days will be up 7/7/2015 so I will keep you informed.  When was yours submitted?



I think you'll be okay.  HGVC doesn't seem to be exercising ROFR as aggressively as in the past.  But who knows if or when that will change?


----------



## hurnik (Jun 29, 2015)

caligirl123 said:


> I was told 30 days.  My 30 days will be up 7/7/2015 so I will keep you informed.  When was yours submitted?



My letter said 15 days, but I guess it depends upon how it was purchased, etc.  Should find out in about 10 days (I'm guessing it's 15 business days which is 3 weeks).


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 2, 2015)

hurnik said:


> My letter said 15 days, but I guess it depends upon how it was purchased, etc.  Should find out in about 10 days (I'm guessing it's 15 business days which is 3 weeks).




Call the title company.  When we bought in November, no one notified us that Hilton waived ROFR until I finally called, and we closed with Hilton's title company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurnik (Jul 3, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Call the title company.  When we bought in November, no one notified us that Hilton waived ROFR until I finally called, and we closed with Hilton's title company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got my letter, all passed ROFR today.  So it seems that $1/point for a 5000 point unit is passing ROFR.


----------



## glwrenton (Jul 13, 2015)

*Rofr*

I went back and checked my ROFR. It was sent on 4/30.   Signed 5/7 by Hilton. Recd back on 6/3.   So just over 30 days including mail time. 

After the deed went to Hilton I called after a couple of weeks. Still took them a month to transfer. I now have a new account with the points. They set up a new account because they said that my affiliate points cannot be in the same account as my hgvc owned points. They did tell me on the phone that I can transfer the between accounts at no cost.


----------



## presley (Jul 13, 2015)

glwrenton said:


> They set up a new account because they said that my affiliate points cannot be in the same account as my hgvc owned points. They did tell me on the phone that I can transfer the between accounts at no cost.



I own different affiliates, but that is the same. I actually have 3 hilton accounts since I have 2 different affiliates. I just call and tell them the account #s to take from and post to. It's very easy and they show up quickly in the master account.


----------



## caligirl123 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I think you'll be okay.  HGVC doesn't seem to be exercising ROFR as aggressively as in the past.  But who knows if or when that will change?



You are correct.  I passed ROFR on my purchase for $2500 for 5000 pts HILTON GRAND VACATION ON THE STRIP.  YAY!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Jul 22, 2015)

*4800 at LV - Karen...*

Going to find out if $3,750 for 4800 1br Platinum at Karen will pass ROFR...


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

Please let us know.  I've been watching some serious price declines at premium properties.  I don't think Hilton is aggressively exercising ROFR presently.  But that can change or I might be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 23, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> Going to find out if $3,750 for 4800 1br Platinum at Karen will pass ROFR...



Just signed a 1br at the strip with 6200 annual for 5k. Curious if it will pass rofr. 

Regards.


----------



## GregT (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't recall when we last saw Hilton exercise ROFR, it has been awhile.   Good luck with both, I hope they go through!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 23, 2015)

GregT said:


> I don't recall when we last saw Hilton exercise ROFR, it has been awhile.   Good luck with both, I hope they go through!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Thanks

Maybe we should have a sticky with all purchases pass or no pass?

Regards


----------



## azdave (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Just signed a 1br at the strip with 6200 annual for 5k. Curious if it will pass rofr.
> 
> Regards.



I think you are going to be fine. Good luck!  Let us know the results.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Just signed a 1br at the strip with 6200 annual for 5k. Curious if it will pass rofr.
> 
> Regards.


Good luck. That is a good find and a good price.


----------



## Great3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Just signed a 1br at the strip with 6200 annual for 5k. Curious if it will pass rofr.
> 
> Regards.



Really awesome if it does, because it seems like both you and I couldn't even get 6,2000 points last year at the strip for $8,000 - $9,000...

Good Luck, and let us know what the end results are...

Great3


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 26, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks
> 
> Maybe we should have a sticky with all purchases pass or no pass?
> 
> Regards



That's really a great idea.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Sep 10, 2015)

*Passed*

We have passed ROFFR


Kendall in Texas said:


> Going to find out if $3,750 for 4800 1br Platinum at Karen will pass ROFR...


----------



## MaeMae (Sep 10, 2015)

$2348 for 3400 points (Gold weeks, 1 bedroom) at HGVC Paradise passed ROFR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 10, 2015)

*HGVC @ King's Land / Flamingo*

I recently had a 4,800 point platinum unit at King's Land pass ROFR with a sale price of $1,825 including closing costs. The unit was an eBay purchase that sold four years ago by Hilton for over $22k. There is no way Hilton is exercising ROFR aggressively.

Additionally, I bought a 7,000 point platinum unit at the Flamingo, which I have read on this forum does not require ROFR. However, the title company insisted that it did. It has been 45 days since the title company sent the request to the Flamingo, and I have yet to hear if it has passed. The title company contacted me today and told me that they hope to know by next week. I paid $5,500 for this unit including closing costs.


----------



## Helios (Sep 17, 2015)

*King's Land 2 BD Plus Plat 12,600*

I will find out if $12K plus closing passes ROFR.  It seems like this is higher than the cost per point that are being paid by others.  However, based on prices I found at multiple sites, including eBay, this is not a good deal.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 17, 2015)

moto x said:


> I will find out if $12K plus closing passes ROFR.  It seems like this is higher than the cost per point that are being paid by others.  However, based on prices I found at multiple sites, including eBay, this is not a good deal.


Which resort and how many points did you buy?  Many of higher point deeds sell for a bit more per point than the lower point deeds...


----------



## Helios (Sep 18, 2015)

King's Land 2 BD Plus Plat 12,600

Based on prices I saw, it seemed that units in Plat seasons with large number of points were more expensive.  It also seemed logical that Hawaii would be more expensive than Orlando which is over saturated with timeshares.

Is the ROFR period the same for all resorts or does it vary like Marriott's?  How long is King's Land?


----------



## leedaorg (Sep 18, 2015)

King's Land phase1 1 bed plat plus 9300 points passed ROFR back in April at $7600+closing+MF including this year's point. Ended up paying around $9500...and, I just completed transfer of Seaworld 7000pt contract to my account for $4348 scored from Sumday ebay auction. I didn't expect it to pass ROFR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 18, 2015)

moto x said:


> King's Land 2 BD Plus Plat 12,600
> 
> Based on prices I saw, it seemed that units in Plat seasons with large number of points were more expensive.  It also seemed logical that Hawaii would be more expensive than Orlando which is over saturated with timeshares.
> 
> Is the ROFR period the same for all resorts or does it vary like Marriott's?  How long is King's Land?




I think this was a fair price because there is a "purchase price premium" for those units they have a good points to MF ratio, IIRC. So it costs more up front, but saves down the road compared to getting say 2 7,000 points units with double the MF.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 18, 2015)

moto x said:


> King's Land 2 BD Plus Plat 12,600
> 
> Based on prices I saw, it seemed that units in Plat seasons with large number of points were more expensive.  It also seemed logical that Hawaii would be more expensive than Orlando which is over saturated with timeshares.
> 
> Is the ROFR period the same for all resorts or does it vary like Marriott's?  How long is King's Land?



That seems like an attractive deal to me.

Not sure if all resorts are the same, but I checked my owners docs for Kings Land, and they list 15 days to respond if they intent to exercise ROFL, and 30 days to close if they decide to to buy the unit.


----------



## Helios (Sep 18, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> I think this was a fair price because there is a "purchase price premium" for those units they have a good points to MF ratio, IIRC. So it costs more up front, but saves down the road compared to getting say 2 7,000 points units with double the MF.



Purchase price premium for large number of points with lowish MF was my logic to justify about $1/point.  Knowing I would come ahead after a couple of years was attractive.


----------



## Helios (Sep 18, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That seems like an attractive deal to me.
> 
> Not sure if all resorts are the same, but I checked my owners docs for Kings Land, and they list 15 days to respond if they intent to exercise ROFL, and 30 days to close if they decide to to buy the unit.



Thanks.  I will post progress.


----------



## vincepecoraro (Sep 18, 2015)

vincepecoraro said:


> Additionally, I bought a 7,000 point platinum unit at the Flamingo, which I have read on this forum does not require ROFR. However, the title company insisted that it did. It has been 45 days since the title company sent the request to the Flamingo, and I have yet to hear if it has passed. The title company contacted me today and told me that they hope to know by next week. I paid $5,500 for this unit including closing costs.



Found out today that my 7,000 points at the Flamingo has been sent to the county for recording, which means that it either passed ROFR or never actually needed it. Either way, I am looking forward to the unit closing. The title company tells me that it should be another 4-6 weeks between the county recording the deed and the resort doing whatever paperwork that it needs to do.


----------



## Helios (Oct 30, 2015)

*Kings' Land 2BR+ Platinum Annual*

Just heard from HGVC today, my Kings' Land 2 BR+ Platinum Annual, 12,600, passed ROFR.  It took 19 business days for the official paper work.  HGVC indicated, informally via email, that they were not exercising ROFR at 13 business days.:whoopie:


----------

